

Seven Digital Deadly Sins - TazeTSchnitzel
http://digital-deadly-sins.theguardian.com/

======
ciderpunx
Does stupid browser detection. i.e. tells me that iceweasel 24 is not
supported. Which I doubt. I hate having to spoof my useragent to make sites
work. Feels like a step back into the nineties...

